# New build Single garage tart up



## olionabike (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi guys, I'm new here, mainly because I never knew this many people were so OCD with there cars like myself  
Anyway, I came across this forum when searching the inter web for double garage builds ect as I've been toying with either building one or moving house.
After much thought and the missis also having a voice, we've decided to move, however it won't be for a good year or two.

So, I thought I'd get my current single garage where I want it so I can at least detail and service/repair my car happily.

Before pic when we bought the house;









Very happy with the size for a single, especially a new build! Still not a double 
Anyway, the initial plan was to plasterboard the walls however I thought I'd try painting the inside first and if it doesn't cut the mustard I'll plasterboard at a later date.

Current pics from today;

















Will be finishing the paint tomorrow then it's on to boarding the ceiling out and painting it white along with either spot lights or led beams not sure yet, then either grey floor paint or R-Tek tiles, not 100% yet

Cheers guys, will update throughout the build 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice, I presume you are not too bothered about spiders ?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

What's that lurking on the third shelf in the back ground:doublesho

Is that the new flex polishing machine :lol::lol:


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

While it's at the bare bones stage, I'd add more double power sockets so that you can avoid extension cables and trailing leads.


----------



## montana (Mar 3, 2011)

Very nice car too. What size is your garage ?

How do you find it size wise for working on / cleaning the car ?

Looking to move myself and finding that a single garage will come in many shapes and sizes so keen to hear some real world experience.


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi

Will be very interested to see the progress. Moving soon to and will have a garage again after 2 years with just a carport. Looking into lights, floor and cabinets in advance. Good luck!!


----------



## olionabike (Feb 1, 2017)

chongo said:


> What's that lurking on the third shelf in the back ground:doublesho
> 
> Is that the new flex polishing machine :lol::lol:


A gift from my mother about 3 years ago, never! I repeat NEVER throw away a gift from your mum, it will bite you in the **** one day  comes in handy actually for polishing kitchen cabinets 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olionabike (Feb 1, 2017)

Derek-Eddleston said:


> While it's at the bare bones stage, I'd add more double power sockets so that you can avoid extension cables and trailing leads.


Yeah that's the plan, one extra on each side wall 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olionabike (Feb 1, 2017)

montana said:


> Very nice car too. What size is your garage ?
> 
> How do you find it size wise for working on / cleaning the car ?
> 
> Looking to move myself and finding that a single garage will come in many shapes and sizes so keen to hear some real world experience.


Great space I've found, I'd rather have extra width than the length  but hey ho you can't always win, plenty of space though to sit next to the car, when looking I found all integral single garages to be dreadful! You would be lucky to get out of the car once in the garage so that was a no from me, will measure up tomorrow for you and let you know my dimensions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olionabike (Feb 1, 2017)

Update, these walls love paint, they eat it for fun! I pva'd beforehand but to be honest it's not made much of a difference to paint coverage, coming on though just one more wall to do and some touch ups and then onto boarding the ceiling and getting the electrics plumbed in, then it will be floor and finally some ikea cabinets to finish the back space off 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

olionabike said:


> Update, these walls love paint, they eat it for fun! I pva'd beforehand but to be honest it's not made much of a difference to paint coverage, coming on though just one more wall to do and some touch ups and then onto boarding the ceiling and getting the electrics plumbed in, then it will be floor and finally some ikea cabinets to finish the back space off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what im on with now doing mine haha.


----------



## olionabike (Feb 1, 2017)

Finished painting, and that's all I'm doing as just bought a new property with.....

A double bloody garage 🏼️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck with the new place - you'll need plenty more paint lol!

Your single looks very similar to mine, about 2.65m wide, 6m long - I painted the walls and floor not long after moving in and added some basic BigDug racks on the rear wall , which have proved not up to the job of storing a set of winter wheels. 

Would like a double again, but hopefully my current improvements (50% of which is taking cr4p to the tip) will see it more useable again for me. I got some used kitchen units from a friend for free a few weeks ago so i'm currently putting those in when i find 30 minutes to get on with the job


----------



## olionabike (Feb 1, 2017)

House sale fell through so I've decided to forget moving for now, being greedy really. 
I can always extend the garage out at some point if needed, just need to sort the floor and ceiling which will probably be March time due to crap weather 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

